# lady tort?



## chase thorn (Oct 26, 2011)

my friend Nick got bored, photo shopped, and then emailed me this! i thought it was pretty awesome!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 26, 2011)

That's crazy looking.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 26, 2011)

Different for sure


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 26, 2011)

sweeeet


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 26, 2011)

Word.


----------



## ascott (Oct 26, 2011)

kinda creepy.....


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you know there are tortoise beetles? They look like ladybugs.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks awsome


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

Crazy and creepy!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

As far as bugs go, that's not too bad.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## laramie (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a new species!


----------

